# Simple pattern for slippers.



## muppet

100g DK yarn, wool is best.
Size 4mm knitting needles.
Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.

Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.


----------



## muppet

Turn inside out and fold the points over and stitch down,
make a twisted cord and thread through ankle. Stitch a button or make a flower to cover stitch from sewing down the points.


----------



## new knitter

I love it and i am so making it. What do you suggest to use for the sole so it does not get slippery on the hardwood floor?
I just love it  thanks for sharing.
marie


----------



## StellasKnits

new knitter said:


> I love it and i am so making it. What do you suggest to use for the sole so it does not get slippery on the hardwood floor?
> I just love it  thanks for sharing.
> marie


You can either get some puffy paint and "paint" it on or some old suede, cut it up and sew it on...just a thought.

Great idea for slippers though!


----------



## RookieRetiree

so cute - I remember making something like this when I was first learning how to knit - it's a great project for those who are teaching. I think we put little tassles on the points - and buttons - and bells - someone in 4-H double stitched a different color into the points; the possibilities are endless. Thanks for bringing back great memories and for sharing this super slipper pattern.


----------



## all thumbs

These are the most awesome slippers I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing. I will have to make some.


----------



## elsienicholls

What a great and easy pattern - Thanks for posting it


----------



## grannie

Thank you,a relly cute pattern


----------



## cardinal

nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

Neat idea and love the colour. I would think this would be great for beginners.


----------



## clarkys

Magic!! So easy!! A great idea.


----------



## mama879

I have a very large foot can you tell me what size the pattern is for. I love it. Is there an easy way to add some or a whole lot in my case of stitches to cover my clod hoppers. thanks


----------



## endless creations

Great slippers.

I knit for charity and would it be OK the use this pattern to make some up and donate?

Also, the aged care houses would love these too!

I had a great slipper pattern years ago that I made a lot of pairs but I can not find this pattern now. So this would be great.

Happy Knitting


----------



## nannybarb

OMG thank you so much-love this!


----------



## SherryH

Thank you for sharing, what a nice, simple pattern, and it looks great too! I just finished the "Pocketbook Slippers", a pattern I found on Knitting Pattern Central. Your pattern is even easier!


----------



## EZ2

My mom used to make this kind of slippers out of washcloths


----------



## Nimchira

These are cute and I'm going to make a bunch of them for the rez ... thank you for posting. Kiddie sizes would be a cast on of about 40 or so? Baby maybe 30? Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Appleblossom

Thank you for this simple pattern. I feel like I can do this and will give it a try....


----------



## Valjean

Love these slippers, I knit a lot of slippers never done this pattern going to give it a go, thank you for sharing pattern.


----------



## stj

Another possibility is Shoe Goo put on the sole.


----------



## estroe

Thank you for sharing  Think that I will try some this weekend. These would be great for stocking stuffers for the grand kids. Esther


----------



## songbird76088

missvix61 said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and i am so making it. What do you suggest to use for the sole so it does not get slippery on the hardwood floor?
> I just love it  thanks for sharing.
> marie
> 
> 
> 
> You can either get some puffy paint and "paint" it on or some old suede, cut it up and sew it on...just a thought.
> 
> Great idea for slippers though!
Click to expand...

I like your suggestion for puffy paint but you explain that better. Is this the paint that you use to decorate fabric and after it dries you use an iron to make it puff...if it is what a great idea for making the soles non-skid..


----------



## songbird76088

muppet said:


> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.


I guess I am not to smart but help me with this. It says you sew up the sides and then do the triangle thing. If the sides are sewn up how does the triangle open up when your foot is inside


----------



## babcibert

you are the greatest for sharing  Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a site for puffy paint. One of the images shows where to place the puffy paint on slippers. Just click on that picture to enlarge it.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=puffy+paint&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&biw=1366&bih=567&site=webhp&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=boJGTtzoL8qysAKduf2RCA&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQsAQ

Happy knitting, everyone!


----------



## 5mmdpns

songbird76088 said:


> muppet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am not to smart but help me with this. It says you sew up the sides and then do the triangle thing. If the sides are sewn up how does the triangle open up when your foot is inside
Click to expand...

Where the toe of your foot is, it is only sewn up for 2inches, not all the way. The back of the heel is where it is sewn up all the way. When you place the ruler to get where the triangle seam is, you place the end of the ruler at the top of where the 2" seam ends. The other end gets placed at the top of the foot. You seam along the ruler line to get the flaps. It was clear as mud until I used a kleenx tissue to practice this "fold" where the seams should be.
;-)


----------



## NanaBabs

About how wide is your cast-on edge? Just trying to figure out if I can make them using worsted weight yarn and larger needles...thanks for sharing this pattern! :?:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

kewl idea!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets

Christmas Gifts!


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaBabs said:


> About how wide is your cast-on edge? Just trying to figure out if I can make them using worsted weight yarn and larger needles...thanks for sharing this pattern! :?:


I plan on making a pair for my brother inlaw. He has huge feet. I will be using the #5 weight yarn my sister bought me to make his slippers out of and likely a 4.5mm needle. I think I would likely cast on 60 stitches instead of 50. He will be here tomorrow so I can measure his foot for sure. He has a size 13 foot! With the ribbing pattern, it will be sure to fit him as the slipper will stretch over his foot. I may make a k2p2 ribbing instead of the k1p1. :thumbup:


----------



## songbird76088

This pattern would be easy to crochet too for those of us that do that more than knit.


----------



## 5mmdpns

songbird76088 said:


> This pattern would be easy to crochet too for those of us that do that more than knit.


Yup it would, the only thing is with the ribbing, that is what gives it the stretch needed to fit the foot. I dont think that this same stretch quality is there in the crochet stitches. You would have to make it the same size as the foot.

If you do crochet this, do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## knitchic

Thanks for sharing this easy pattern. It should knit up pretty fast. For the soles I have used the liners that one uses for lining shelves. I just trace the sole on a piece of paper, cut it out, & just whip stitch it on the bottom. Not fancy, but it is inexpensive & easy to sew on.
My brother lives in Esher, U.K.....hope to visit him some day soon. Again, thanks for sharing.
from Tucson, Arizona, Jackie


----------



## rolyn63

songbird76088 said:


> This pattern would be easy to crochet too for those of us that do that more than knit.


It would be a good crochet pattern. Kinda makes me wonder what granny rectangle slippers would look like. When I get my knitting done, well okay MOST of it, I'm going to have to see about making granny rectangles.


----------



## rolyn63

muppet said:


> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryrose

hi, very nice! i will copy those directions right now.


----------



## maryrose

hi again, i like the simple pattern. i could use some slippers to wear around the house. is the knitting needles used straight or dpns?


----------



## 5mmdpns

maryrose said:


> hi again, i like the simple pattern. i could use some slippers to wear around the house. is the knitting needles used straight or dpns?


Since this is knitted flat, you can use the straights. If you dont have any but have the dpns, wind an elastic around one end of the dpns to make them into a straight knitting needle. Or you can use a circular needle to knit back and forth with for this. If it was knitted in the round, then you would use the dpns as dpn needles, using 4 or 5 dpns as in the sock knitting. :wink:


----------



## ethel egozcue

cardinal said:


> nice.


simple pattern for slippers doesn't say anything about
sizes - are they strictly for adults - what if you want to
make them for a teen ager??????please reply
ethel of naples florida


----------



## ethel egozcue

cardinal said:


> nice.


simple pattern for slippers doesn't say anything about
sizes - are they strictly for adults - what if you want to
make them for a teen ager??????please reply
ethel of naples florida


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a little variation of these.
http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


----------



## itzzbarb

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us. This style of slipper would be super easy to make up on a knitting machine too. I think these would make a great project for charity knitters. My Project Linus group has bins of yarn that have been donated......now I am going to make slippers out of it!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ethel egozcue said:


> cardinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> 
> 
> simple pattern for slippers doesn't say anything about
> sizes - are they strictly for adults - what if you want to
> make them for a teen ager??????please reply
> ethel of naples florida
Click to expand...

If you want to make them for a teenager, simply cast on less stitches and only knit for 10 inches. Of course, some teenage feet are just a big as an adult foot. The person who knit this pattern and "modeled" it was a woman and the picture is of a woman's foot.


----------



## 5mmdpns

muppet said:


> Turn inside out and fold the points over and stitch down,
> make a twisted cord and thread through ankle. Stitch a button or make a flower to cover stitch from sewing down the points.


Muppet, can you post the link where you got the pattern from? It should give us other sizes to make.


----------



## Orilliaknitter

new knitter said:


> I love it and i am so making it. What do you suggest to use for the sole so it does not get slippery on the hardwood floor?
> I just love it  thanks for sharing.
> marie


Someone told me about a yarn called Kroy. I'm not sure if it is non-slip or to make the sole more durable. Apparently it's been around for years and years and years.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Wonderful beginner project. One little question... I don't see the twisted cord around the ankle. HELP..


----------



## Wynn11

muppet said:


> Turn inside out and fold the points over and stitch down,
> make a twisted cord and thread through ankle. Stitch a button or make a flower to cover stitch from sewing down the points.


Thank you so much for posting this. It's gotten me in the mood for some Christmas knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK - now I realize it isn't on yet. 


US Ladies. Muppet is using our knitting worsted wieght yarn and a size 6 needle.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> Wonderful beginner project. One little question... I don't see the twisted cord around the ankle. HELP..


I had posted this earlier. This one has the twisted or crocheted cord.
Here is a little variation of these.
http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, Muppet, for the pattern. I will definately be making these slippers. I like the fact that they cover the ankle for added warmth! :thumbup: 

5mmdpns, I really like the slippers at the link you posted. They're perfect for traveling! I'm going to make them too! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Thank you for this wonderful and easy pattern. I am so appreciative how everyone shares patterns, hints, etc.
Shirley


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks Muppet. Another great gift idea. Hugs, Betty


----------



## Purlie Girl

I love this slipper pattern! You are kind to share it with us.

Purlie Girl


----------



## flmgsun

This is a great idea! Thanks for posting it. Seems like I could use some of my ends of yarn skeins to make them. The shelf liner is a cool idea. Would not have thought of that.


----------



## slmack

Thanks for sending the pattern I like it and will use it for this up and coming seasoning, only I will have to make them for larger feet.


----------



## Fluffysmom

What is Shoe Goo? Is it available at craft stores like A.C. Moore? How does it work?


----------



## RhondaP

SO SEW simple! Thanks


----------



## mavies

Wonderful! Will experiment with making it much larger and then felting. Just don't know if I will felt before or after sewing the seams. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MKjane

mama879 said:


> I have a very large foot can you tell me what size the pattern is for. I love it. Is there an easy way to add some or a whole lot in my case of stitches to cover my clod hoppers. thanks


It would appear that, to make the slippers longer you need to knit the piece wider rather than longer, since the width of the fabric runs along the length of your foot. Cast on an even number of extra stitches -- it's hard to tell in advance how many because the K1 P1 ribbing will draw in as you knit, but stretch out once on your foot.


----------



## flmgsun

Mavies-Would felting it change the stretch on the foot? I don't use 100% wool much as everyone in my family finds it too scratchy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

flmgsun said:


> Mavies-Would felting it change the stretch on the foot? I don't use 100% wool much as everyone in my family finds it too scratchy.


Absolutely. Felting takes away the stretch and give on any knitting or crochet. You can get superwash wool blends that will not felt. I have wool allergies no matter what the type of wool used so I stay away from them. My Mom uses wool in her knitting all the time and loves it.


----------



## flmgsun

That's what I thought. How would you form the slipper then? It looks like it would just form to the foot it's on. That way you could use the same "size" for many feet. I guess I just don't understand where felting it would help with sizing... Sorry to be the dumb one here.


5mmdpns said:


> flmgsun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavies-Would felting it change the stretch on the foot? I don't use 100% wool much as everyone in my family finds it too scratchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Felting takes away the stretch and give on any knitting or crochet. You can get superwash wool blends that will not felt. I have wool allergies no matter what the type of wool used so I stay away from them. My Mom uses wool in her knitting all the time and loves it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

flmgsun said:


> That's what I thought. How would you form the slipper then? It looks like it would just form to the foot it's on. That way you could use the same "size" for many feet. I guess I just don't understand where felting it would help with sizing... Sorry to be the dumb one here.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flmgsun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavies-Would felting it change the stretch on the foot? I don't use 100% wool much as everyone in my family finds it too scratchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Felting takes away the stretch and give on any knitting or crochet. You can get superwash wool blends that will not felt. I have wool allergies no matter what the type of wool used so I stay away from them. My Mom uses wool in her knitting all the time and loves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No dumb one anywhere around! The way the slipper is knit yes, will fit many sizes of feet. The felting only comes into play in that, the knitted slipper, before you put it on stays that same size and shape, and therefore, will not stretch to go over the foot. The purpose of the entire slipper knitted in the rib stitch is to give the slipper the stretch needed to go on the foot. The felting does not not not help this type of slipper.
To prevent felting, if you would like to use wool, please make sure that the label on the yarn says "superwash wool" and the washing instructions state "machine washable and dryable." This means this wool will not felt. Hope this helps you out! We are all learning here and some just know more about some things than other things. :thumbup:


----------



## DeeDeeF

endless creations said:


> Great slippers.
> 
> I knit for charity and would it be OK the use this pattern to make some up and donate?
> 
> Also, the aged care houses would love these too!
> 
> I had a great slipper pattern years ago that I made a lot of pairs but I can not find this pattern now. So this would be great.
> 
> Happy Knitting


Please use Caution when making for those less than steady on their feet - unfortunately these can have a very slippery bottom and do require some sort of non slip addition.


----------



## siouxann

Very Cool! Thanks so much for the pattern. They will be on my needles in about 5 minutes!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I agree DeeDeeF. Jessica-Jean has started another topic on this subject. Here is the site link for it. Some great advice given over there although I am not sure how the ideas from that will work on this type of slipper since the slipper stretches so much to fit to the foot.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24115-1.html


----------



## Dar19Knits

Thanks so much for the great pattern!


----------



## Purlie Girl

I recall knitting this type of slipper shortly anfte I started to knit. Thanks for Sharing the pattern!

Purlie Girl


----------



## beadbum

Thanks for posting...I've been searching for an easy Christmas gift and I think I have found it!!!


----------



## muppet

mama879 said:


> I have a very large foot can you tell me what size the pattern is for. I love it. Is there an easy way to add some or a whole lot in my case of stitches to cover my clod hoppers. thanks


Just cast on 8 extra stitches for every inch bigger that you want them. these fit me, I take a UK size 7, dont what that is in USA sizing though.


----------



## muppet

songbird76088 said:


> muppet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am not to smart but help me with this. It says you sew up the sides and then do the triangle thing. If the sides are sewn up how does the triangle open up when your foot is inside
Click to expand...

 You continue with the triangle bit on the side where you have only sewn up for 2"


----------



## knitwit4me

HI fantastic , would you mind if icopy your patern, ilvo them and thy are just in time for christmas, thanks very much for sharing them Vron


----------



## Orilliaknitter

muppet said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very large foot can you tell me what size the pattern is for. I love it. Is there an easy way to add some or a whole lot in my case of stitches to cover my clod hoppers. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just cast on 8 extra stitches for every inch bigger that you want them. these fit me, I take a UK size 7, dont what that is in USA sizing though.
Click to expand...

My foot is size 12 Canadian. Very long foot. Buying shoes and boots is a real adventure. Funny enough, stockings are no problem and for regular socks I buy men's socks. Some of them are really attractive. Can you imagine how much yarn I would use to knit myself some tights like our forum friend did. I also have 34inch inseam. Yikes!


----------



## CalifJane

When I was in Joann's fabric and craft shop they had special material to put on the feet of pajamas for children. That would probably work on the slippers. I haven't tried it.


----------



## memere

Does it work for children also?


----------



## Jillobeach

Great super easy slipper pattern. Thanks a bunch. My GF's mother used to keep her supply abundant. Her mom passed 3 years ago, her supply is now dwindling. Now I can replenish her supply with these easy slippers.


----------



## DDJTJ

This looks simple enough for ME to do. Thanks!


----------



## CalifJane

knowing me if I cast on 50 stitches and knit for 12 inches I will get a rectangle. Are you saying we knit a square? Thanks for you help. It looks like a good patterns.


----------



## CalifJane

OOPS, looking at the pattern we are knitting a rectangle, correct: Thanks, I am sugared out from Christmas, is that a good enough excuse?


----------



## Jenya

So simple and yet so pretty! Just what I need. Thank you.


----------



## fisherbug

Thanks Muppet
I needed some more slippers for the winter and used your pattern. Just what I was looking for. I'm learning to use my km and this was perfect. The pattern I had before always stretched out too much. I did 100 rows and it fits my foot size 7 perfect.


----------



## DDJTJ

I copied this pattern then my mother in law saw it and wanted one as well.She's been knitting forever and still has trouble with slippers/socks and thought this would be great


----------



## yvar

Looks like a fun pattern I'll have to try it


----------



## Pollyfisch

Thanks so much.


----------



## Miri

How clever is that !!! just love it.


----------



## Nanimal

muppet said:


> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.


I absolutely love the little sockettes I wear as house slippers, so this is going to be a great pattern to have. I can match some of my lounging sets with yarn colors and textures, and even knit some for others. Thanks for the pattern...it's cool!


----------



## Irish maggie

love the pattern


----------



## darski

This is really neat... I'm going to try this small enough for the AG dolls. They will be a favourite for our gifting closet.

Thank you for sharing ((hugs))


----------



## ptober

I think I will try this - making it large and then felting- Has anyone felted this pattern?


----------



## Martine

what a neat and easy pattern LOVE IT


----------



## ptober

Has any one used this pattern and felted the slipper? if so am I correct that one would have to make it a bit larger to get the right size?


----------



## Amaw

Awesome! Thanks so much! Now on my to-do list!


----------



## Anni329

How clever


----------



## Unity

My goodness Muppet, how easy is that. Gosh there are some brilliant minds in the world. I will make these. Thanks for sharing, people are ingenious when they put their minds to work - who said the world was in trouble? Time to shove aside the dead wood and let some other "less intelligent?" people a chance to save the world. Good on you, i'm impressed.


----------



## Unity

ptober said:


> Has any one used this pattern and felted the slipper? if so am I correct that one would have to make it a bit larger to get the right size?


I haven't done any felting myself but the ladies in my weavers club do it all the time and yes if you are going to felt the piece needs to be larger. These slippers are something I could easily feft next time we have a felting lesson. Have a look on utube for sure somebody will have a lesson about the size needed to make a good job.


----------



## San

Love those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EZ2

my mom used to make slippers like this out of wash cloths. i just went down memory lane when i saw these. thanx for the ride.


----------



## Purlie Girl

JoAnn Fabrics here in Massachusetts sells a heavy but flexible cloth covered with tiny dots. I bought some to use to make a slip-proof soles for the bottom of my knitted footwear, my next project.

Purlie Girl


----------



## Martine

I think that through Clotilde there is some special material with anti slip little feet drawings, which is really good to put on the slippers'sole. I am sure it would be easy to find through and Internet search.


----------



## yarnbomb

These are really cute! Gotta try them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pammypie

These slippers are terrific! I'm going to give them a whirl... many thanks.


----------



## ptober

Much easier than the pattern I have been using. thanks


----------



## WandaPie

Thanks for sharing.
I used recycled leather from a purse or something and glued it on with this special glue I ordered that will glue fabric to fabric or cinderblocks, wood, etc. It is washable but the edges loosened in a few years so I just retouched it.
It works best if you trace the foot; cut the fabric according to the pattern and then place on the slipper with the person's foot in it. That's not always possible so that's why why mine got loose on some edges.
The puff paint is easier and I will try it, but the leather method keeps the feet warm when walking on cold surfaces.


----------



## WandaPie

A simple pattern sure led to a lot of creative embellishments. I like the idea of felting.
Maybe there is a way to extend the toe, curl it up and add a jingle bell. Red, felted would be really great


----------



## MaryMargaret

This is an extremely clever slipper pattern! And attractive, pixie-ish. Would also be easy to line with fleece for extra warmth.

I'm told there is nonslip fabric that can be purchased. But I coat a scrap of fleece with a liquid "rug backing" I got online from Joanne's. With a plastic-bristled art brush I paint the two thin coats of liquid onto two areas roughly the size the soles will be, then cut out the soles leaving a 1/4 inch seam allowance, sew the soles onto the slipper bottom with a running stitch three times around for durability, then trim the seam allowance close to the seam. Since fleece doesn't ravel that's all you have to do.

I'm always looking for the "no-cost" solution and rug backing, brush, stash yarn, and fleece scraps were already in the house. I buy fleece garments from the thrift store for a buck or two rather than yardage from the fabric store; it's cheaper and sometimes better quality.

The rug backing goes on stinky but that dissipates quickly; when washing the brush use your sink's drain filter to catch the drips because they will congeal into rubbery clumps you don't want into your pipes.


----------



## MaryMargaret

These will be great small projects to knit in summer when larger pieces in the lap will feel too hot, and then give for Christmas presents. Use up stash and fleece scraps! Low stress knitting, too. I love my adorable Knitting Pure and Simple pattern for child's mukluks but it's not intuitive and shaping requires concentration.


----------



## marielita

Just what I've been looking for. Many thanks!


----------



## 56855

missvix61 said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and i am so making it. What do you suggest to use for the sole so it does not get slippery on the hardwood floor?
> I just love it  thanks for sharing.
> marie
> 
> 
> 
> You can either get some puffy paint and "paint" it on or some old suede, cut it up and sew it on...just a thought.
> 
> Great idea for slippers though!
Click to expand...

If you are planning on making a bunch of these or any other slipper socks, it would be a good idea to invest in a pkg. of rug secure. The stuff you lay down under throw rugs to keep them from slipping. It,s easy to work with and you cut it to whatever size you need and sew it in.


----------



## MaryMargaret

For my grandson's knitted mukluks I painted the rug-backing fluid onto scraps of fleece and cut them out and sewed them on as soles. Worked great.


----------



## 56855

You can use the product you buy by the yard that is meant to go under throw rugs to keep them from slipping. You just cut to fit the sole and sew it on. It's completely machine washable.


----------



## JOJOKNITS

Gosh, soooo easy, soooo quick, thankyou!!!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

Gluing leather scraps has been a solution for me in the past. I seem to have a bag of those around all the time although for the life of me I cannot remember where or when they come to me.


----------



## grannykim

Just wondering... I don't see why I couldn't knit wool and felt it then sew it to make these? More durable and definitely warm. Just a thought...


----------



## Angelsmom1

grannykim said:


> Just wondering... I don't see why I couldn't knit wool and felt it then sew it to make these? More durable and definitely warm. Just a thought...


In general, you should make them about 1/3 bigger than finished product. While it is still wet, you can tug and pull into shape. Best thing you can do is to wear them while they are wet. Then they mold exactly to your foot. Just a few tips I learnewd on here that worked for me. Good Luck.


----------



## wooniemac

Wow you are one very smart Lady!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

wooniemac said:


> Wow you are one very smart Lady!!


Just paaing on what I learned here and tried and worked for me., you can finish drying by filling with crompled newspaper to hold there shape.Dry naturally, not in sunshine, or over heat source. Just let air dry. Have fun, I enjoying doing felting work.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Well, so simple, so cute and I love it!


----------



## Linheln

Great easy slippers. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## krestiekrew

Dreamweaver said:


> OK - now I realize it isn't on yet.
> 
> US Ladies. Muppet is using our knitting worsted wieght yarn and a size 6 needle.


A

;-D THANKS was just wondering about that


----------



## Sandy Hill

Great pattern! It would be a great one for me to get back into knitting. My crochet skills are greater than knit and I want to knit. Thanks for sharing. I'm excited!


----------



## My Gibeaut

Thanks for this pattern, these slippers have a lot of charactor! I used needles, size 3 US, (3 and 1/4 mm), with sport weight wool. My shoe size is 7 1/2, US. I thought about sewing suede on the bottoms for traction, but realized that the edges would be the next to wear out. But I think that adding suede around the edges would have ruined their simplicity/innocence. Is there a craft product I can buy, maybe kind of like puff paint, that I could use to give them traction?


----------



## Angelsmom1

My Gibeaut said:


> Thanks for this pattern, these slippers have a lot of charactor! I used needles, size 3 US, (3 and 1/4 mm), with sport weight wool. My shoe size is 7 1/2, US. I thought about sewing suede on the bottoms for traction, but realized that the edges would be the next to wear out. But I think that adding suede around the edges would have ruined their simplicity/innocence. Is there a craft product I can buy, maybe kind of like puff paint, that I could use to give them traction?


I used Puff Paint. After applying it I held a hair dryer on it and the paint got real puffy. That was last July and they still are sticky enough to not slide on tile floors. Learned that here on KP.


----------



## sage river

so easy thanks


----------



## audrac

Oh my HECK!! These are so cute! I've wanted to make slippers, but since I've JUST started knitting I haven't been able to understand how to make them. THESE I can do! (And my daughter will love them in green with little white pompoms - Tinkerbell shoes!!)


----------



## Planky

I use shelf liner and it works for me (the kind you buy at the dollar store). When it wears out, cut out another and sew it on. Makes slippers last a long time.


----------



## sherriekoimn

I have been looking for an easy slipper pattern, and this fits the bill. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## minniemo

Cool... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suehullihen

Thanks to all that sent slipper patterns. They all sound so easy to make!


----------



## Bonita Johnson

Thank you for sharing..


----------



## NCOB

Thanks muppet! I will give them a try.


----------



## audrac

Do you need to stretch them out before you put the paint on? I assume you need to stretch them to sew on the suede, right? And, I don't suppose you have any pictures of ones that you've decorated that you could share? I'm very visual and am having a hard time seeing them decorated. And a cord through the ankle? I'm lost. (I've only been knitting for a year - and only washcloths and scarves - so please forgive my ignorance!)


----------



## elfiestouch

I am missing something. Please tell me, where the cord goes ?
Thanks, 
Elfie


----------



## janrknits

Thank you . Will try smaller ones for children. Jan


----------



## The other CMB

Thanks for the pictures, I will make up a pair.


----------



## OzziePam

muppet said:


> 100g DK yarn, wool is best.
> Size 4mm knitting needles.
> Cast on 50 stitches and work in K1 P1 rib for 12" then cast off.
> Fold the piece in half and sew up one edge for 2" and the other side, all the way up.
> 
> Lay a ruler across diagonally,and pin from the 2" seam to about half the cast on/off sides and stitch along.


Thank you for this pattern!! So simple and so useful for charity work. I crochet all my pieces so I think this will be quite easy to convert from knit to crochet!!


----------



## Patternblogs

Thanks for sharing - a great stocking filler and stash buster pattern.


----------



## Maurer sue

Would a single crochet or double work for this pattern?


----------



## jvallas

There is such a thing as ribbing in crochet: http://tinyurl.com/kgmoybq


----------



## BobbieM316

Wow! I have to try making these slippers. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoundTheWayGirl

That's a cute and simple pattern, I'd feel good about trying it. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl

Clever. Thank you.


----------



## Joan H

ethel egozcue said:


> simple pattern for slippers doesn't say anything about
> sizes - are they strictly for adults - what if you want to
> make them for a teen ager??????please reply
> ethel of naples florida


I had a teenager with a size 12 adult male foot. So it truly depends on the size of the persons foot, and not their age.


----------



## Joan H

My Gibeaut said:


> Thanks for this pattern, these slippers have a lot of charactor! I used needles, size 3 US, (3 and 1/4 mm), with sport weight wool. My shoe size is 7 1/2, US. I thought about sewing suede on the bottoms for traction, but realized that the edges would be the next to wear out. But I think that adding suede around the edges would have ruined their simplicity/innocence. Is there a craft product I can buy, maybe kind of like puff paint, that I could use to give them traction?


I use 100% clear silicone from that hardware store. It is the same stuff you caulk showers with. A squeeze on tube is only a few bucks, and will do several pairs of slippers. I just squeeze on some tread lines, set them upside down and let them dry overnight.


----------



## Janeway

StellasKnits said:


> You can either get some puffy paint and "paint" it on or some old suede, cut it up and sew it on...just a thought.
> 
> Great idea for slippers though!


Where do you buy the puff paint?


----------



## Jeanie L

Darling pattern..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ljgl4405

Those slippers sure look easy and comfy. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## GMAknits

Great pattern. GMAknit


----------



## olithia

Thank you. Nice and easy pattern. &#9829;


----------



## WaterFall

Nice


----------



## Donnathomp

Very good pattern! Thank you.


----------

